# JDialog-kann keine Größe setzen



## le_manchot (2. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich bewege mich neuerdings im Javaumfeld und habe mich für ein neues
Lieblingsforum entschieden  

Momentan bin ich dabei, eine GUI für meine Software zu bauen. Da ich ein
Fenster modal öffnen will, greife ich auf ein JDialog zurück. Fast alles
funktioniert prächtig, nur habe ich das Problem, dass das Fenster
minimal angezeigt wird, so dass man eigentlich nur die Titelleiste
sieht. Hier die entscheidenden Codeausschnitte:


```
public class KundeNeu_screen extends JFrame {
   //Kontrollelemente deklarieren
  [...]
   //Kontrollelemente zu einem Panel (pan) hinzufügen
  [...]
  JDialog dia = new JDialog(this, true);
  this.setVisible(false);
  pan.setVisible(true);
  dia.add(pan);
  dia.setVisible(true);
  dia.setBounds(100, 100, 300, 500);
}
```

Ich habe es schon mit verschiedenen LayoutManagern und setSize Angaben probiert. Es bleibt dabei, dass ich nur die Titelleiste sehe und das Fenster vergrößern muss.

Vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2008)

alles nach setVisible(true) wird erst ausgeführt, wenn der Dialog geschlossen wurde


----------



## Quaxli (2. Sep 2008)

- Zeile 9 kannst Du weglassen
- setSize(..) sollte es eigentlich tun
- setVisible(true) immer als Letztes oder repaint() aufrufen.

Wenn das nicht hilft, poste mal ein lauffähiges Beispiel


----------



## le_manchot (2. Sep 2008)

Hier bekommt man ja wirklich Hilfe im Eiltempo. Dank Euch Beiden.

Die Lösung war tatsächlich, setVisible am Schluss aufzurufen. Ein unschöner Programmierfehler von mir, dabei ist es doch logisch leicht nachvollziehbar, dass bei einem .setSize o.ä. nicht gleich neu gezeichnet wird.

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Marco13 (2. Sep 2008)

Da der Dialog modal ist, führt er das setBounds garnicht aus, solange der Dialog sichtbar ist...!


----------

